# S&B ammo any good?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I just bought some 9mm Sellier & Bellot ammo from Cabela's online because the price couldn't be beat. Does anyone here have any experience with this ammo? The reviews online seemed to be 95% favorable. My ammo needs are purely for fun/target practice. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, if it's brass cased, it's good stuff. If it's steel cased, not so much.

So how much does a good deal cost?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot a ton of it in the brass case and never had any problems. I reload my own now a days and I have several hundred S&B cases that have been reloaded many times. IMHO it's as good as anything else out there and I have used about all of it at one time or another. Fire away and good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have shot a ton of it in the brass case and never had any problems. I reload my own now a days and I have several hundred S&B cases that have been reloaded many times. IMHO it's as good as anything else out there and I have used about all of it at one time or another. Fire away and good luck.


:smt179

Baldy,

Do you use the brass for reloading 9mm? That stuff gives me grief everytime I try to use it on 9mm, but not for .380 or .45. More often than not, my primers get crunched on my Dillon when I use S&B 9mm brass. The only time I had a primer go off while reloading an S&B 9mm case.

Sorry about the hijack.

WM


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have shot a ton of it in the brass case and never had any problems. I reload my own now a days and I have several hundred S&B cases that have been reloaded many times. IMHO it's as good as anything else out there and I have used about all of it at one time or another. Fire away and good luck.


I have had the same experience with S&B, in 9mm and .45acp. It's good stuff.

Tex


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> :smt179
> 
> Baldy,
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't load 9mm as I don't have a pistol in that caliber. I am going to get one, one of these day and when I do I'll be loading for it. Give 2400 a shout he'll help ya. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I know a guy that divided 17 rounds (2 misses) between two masked armed robbers. They worked well.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I know a guy that divided 17 rounds (2 misses) between two masked armed robbers. They worked well.


I imagine that with seven or eight hits each, _anything_ would have worked. Good show by your buddy. He made Glockamolie out of 'em! :mrgreen:


----------

